# C. Blassii advice



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Any advice for keeping this crypt? I have two environments I want to establish this in ...

1) In my 55 gallon planted show tank ... 220 watts VHO, Gravel substrait w/laterite (4 years old), DIY CO2 (I use a large PVC cylinder and a powerhead reacter)

2) potted in my discus and angel growout tanks ... 70 gallon and 125 gallon tanks with 80 watts reg flor. lighting, no other maintance

Thanks


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It should do well in the first one (because of the CO2). Not as well in the seconds.

It either needs CO2 or a very very rich substrate (think manure under beach sand).


----------

